
Show HN: NomTracker (Barebones Calorie Tracker in React/Rails) - era86
https://nomtracker.herokuapp.com/
======
era86
For those who might care, I summarized a bit more about the project here:
[https://era86.github.io/2020/04/13/side-project-
nomtracker.h...](https://era86.github.io/2020/04/13/side-project-
nomtracker.html)

